# Drain Plug leakage..



## SteveBox (Apr 4, 2009)

I changed the oil on my GTI a few days ago for the 1st time, only to discover that the last shop to change my oil probably used an impact on my drain plug. I know this because a few of the threads came out with the plug when I took it out. It looked as if they did a re-threading to the female on the oil pan to cover it up, a ****ty one. I also noticed there was some blue adhesive around the base similar to loctite.
So I put mass amounts of Teflon around the drain plug and fastened everything back in, but to no avail. For the last few days, the car has been hemorrhaging oil about my driveway.








The leak is definitely from the drain plug, the filter is secure, etc..
Would something as simple as a new gasket fix my problem? Or are we looking at something more expensive?


_Modified by SteveBox at 8:09 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Drain Plug leakage.. (SteveBox)*

Unfortunately if the threads appear to be damaged like you say, you probably need a new oil pan. Any way to have any recourse with the shop that did it? How long has it been?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is why we dont have people work on our cars....


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Drain Plug leakage.. (SteveBox)*

Very common problem from fast lube shops and dealers. They pay no attention to how tight they crank it down. Ask a parts store salesman if jiffy lube ever comes to their store and they will "say, all the time to get new drains plugs and rethreading kits" . I know because one told me this exactly last week!
The previous shop damaged your car and tried to hide it. They should be responsible for fixing it. If they won't budge, you have to chalk it up to "stupid tax" for not doing it yourself or using a good indy VW mechanic and try to re-thread yourself or buy a new pan.
Also, I'm assuming you put a crush washer on there.


_Modified by saaber2 at 10:14 AM 3-25-2010_


----------

